

Beyond face detection – smart cropping in the cloud using Imagga and Cloudinary - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/beyond_face_detection_smart_cropping_in_the_cloud_using_imagga_and_cloudinary

======
nadavs
User uploaded images need to be cropped and resized into various dimensions to
match the graphic design of web and mobile applications. This blog post
describes how you can use the cloud-based Imagga add-on of Cloudinary to
smartly crop photos based on the most appealing part of a photo, no matter
what kind of photo it is. Sample delivery URLs and code included for PHP, Ruby
on Rails, Python, Node.js, Java, .Net and jQuery.

